# Warum haben alle PVC Pedale?



## scott yz0 (29. Dezember 2007)

ich bin da momentan bissl irritiert.. wie isses bei denen mit der haltbarkeit? und hat man auf denen grip? Der Preis is natürlich verlockend ^^


----------



## l0st (29. Dezember 2007)

gut-wenn du nicht grad der  betonkantenfreak bist/ja-sehr sogar/ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (29. Dezember 2007)

ich mach pedalgrinds, da sind die schon ganz geil für. sonst würd ich weiter jim c.´s fahren


----------



## scott yz0 (29. Dezember 2007)

hm dann denk ich hol ich mir da auch mal nen satz zum ausprobieren.. ^^


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub der Peoples Store hat grad wieder ne neue Lieferung mit den Odyssey PVC´s bekommen..also schnell da bestellen!


----------



## Daniel_D (29. Dezember 2007)

Toll! Irgendwann zieht man sich die Pleghüllen und die Pedalkörper aus dem Automaten. Aus voll recyclebarem Kunststoff.

Mein Rad ist für mich kein Wegwerfobjekt. Ich ärgere mich, wenn etwas kaputt geht. Es sind alles Teile, die mich sehr sehr lange nicht enttäuscht haben. Aber so Kunstoffzeug, was man jede 3 Moante wechselt, macht das Rad seelenlos. Irgendwann wechselt man den durchgegrindeten 1,8kg Rahmen jede 4 Monate, die Kurbeln jede 2 Monate, die Felgen jede 3,5 Monate. Scheiss Wegwerfmentalität

Ansonsten ist das DIng voll toll, hat massig Grip und hält für seinen Ausirgendwelchenerdölatomenzusammengepresstenpolyamiddingskörpermalus eigentlich recht lange. Bzw. die, die ich kenne, dies haben, habens schon ein paar Monate und es ist noch nicht voll im Arsch. 

sorry, ich bin angetrunekn


----------



## alöx (29. Dezember 2007)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> sorry, ich bin angetrunekn



Das war die alleinige Information.

Vielleicht hast ja Lust dir das hier durchzulesen.


----------



## Son (29. Dezember 2007)

angetrunken? na dann wars ne schéiss party


----------



## nobeleden (29. Dezember 2007)

naja auf jeden fall sin die pedale eigentlich ganz gut, ich machse mir auch wieder ran, ich merk kaum unterschiede im gegensatz zu normalen, un leicht sinse auch noch und man kann sich nen vorrat anschaffen für den preis von jc´s..


----------



## scott yz0 (29. Dezember 2007)

hm naja.. momentan hab ich die industrielager-pedalen von fireeye.. die sind mehr als massiv.. fahr halt street mit meinen 100kg lebendgewicht.. daher seh ich des bissl kritisch.. aber mal sehen


----------



## yamseq (29. Dezember 2007)

ich fahre die jetzt auch schon fast 5 Monate, der leichteste bin ich sicherlich auch nicht, und die Halten, wenn die dochmal kaputt gehen sollten, was solls, fÃ¼r 11â¬ muÃ man sich da keine gedanken machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaldChiller (29. Dezember 2007)

Eastern Plastics sind genauso gut vom Grip und sehen sogar noch rpbuster aus wie ich finde kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Lizard.King (29. Dezember 2007)

er meint ROPUSTER


----------



## Daniel_D (29. Dezember 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Das war die alleinige Information.



Wars nicht. Ich bringe den emotionalen Standpunkt mit rein, und schreib sowas ähnliches, nämlich dass die Dinger offensichtlich längere Zeit halten (Park allerdings)

Plegs sind auch doof

ja, war ******* Gestern. Hoffentlich wirds heute besser


----------



## Son (29. Dezember 2007)

plegs? meinste plecs?


----------



## Daniel_D (29. Dezember 2007)

du hast ja keine Ahnung und bist sowas von überhaupt nicht trendy 

http://www.gsportbmx.com/products/index.php?image=comingsoon1.jpg&list=Pegs&page=1
Plegs


----------



## Son (29. Dezember 2007)

mit pegs hab ich eh nichts am hut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (29. Dezember 2007)

Son schrieb:


> mit pegs hab ich eh nichts am hut



Jetzt auch noch ne eigene Meinung? Du passt eindeutig nicht ins Konzept der Funsportindustrie


----------



## Son (29. Dezember 2007)

beruhigt es dich, wenn ich sage, dass ich auch plastik pedale fahre?


----------



## Daniel_D (29. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich schon gelesen, und ja, es beruhigt mich zutiefst


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (29. Dezember 2007)

pegs aus plastik lol , gibts auch noch nen rahmen aus plastik ??


----------



## timmey1991 (29. Dezember 2007)

ne aber scheinbar plastikgehirne 
deins is wohl schon übel durchgegrindet wenn ich das so lese


----------



## vollepullebmx (30. Dezember 2007)

Das Gewicht ist der Vorteil und vor allen Dingen verletzt man sich nicht so stark als wenn man sich ein paar nette Stahlpins ins Bein haut


----------



## Wasserflasche (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich find eher, diese nur "Nur Metall hält was aus"-Mentalität ist das Problemchen. Kunststoffe sind einfach mal die Zukunft und leistungsstärker als mancher sich das vorstellen kann.

Was beim Trabbi schon ne gute Idee war, setzt sich jetzt überall in der Auto/Flugzeugindustrie durch. Warum nich am Fahrrad. Is billig, leicht und macht von der Haltbarkeit an einigen Teilen mehr als Sinn.


----------



## RISE (30. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt, aber Plaste kommt mir trotzdem nich ans Rad.


----------



## agent_steed (30. Dezember 2007)

im grunde ist alles wesentlich gesagt, was mich aber nicht schreckt es zu wiederholen: die pedale haben fetten grip, sind ziemlich breit (bestens für echte männerfüsse) und sind *trommelwirbel* leicht. einzig die rote achsabdeckung trübt das gesamtbild.

für 12.- und ohne pedalgrind-ambitionen auch für trendverweigerer der hit.


----------



## vitag (30. Dezember 2007)

Und wenn wir alle Innovationen verschreien würden, wären wir heute noch auf nem guten, alten Klapprad mit eingeschweißter Stange unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (30. Dezember 2007)

timmey1991 schrieb:


> ne aber scheinbar plastikgehirne
> deins is wohl schon übel durchgegrindet wenn ich das so lese


*pwnd* ^^


----------



## Nellistik (23. Januar 2008)

Nicht ganz so schmerzhaft....


----------



## der stimp (31. Januar 2008)

jepp, und gerade beim flatland unabdingbar....

sonst kannste deine schienbeine gleich einmotten.
plaste ist da nicht ganz so böse zu einem


----------



## alöx (31. Januar 2008)

Hier geht es aber nicht um Flatland.


----------



## Raddon (1. Februar 2008)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Wars nicht. Ich bringe den emotionalen Standpunkt mit rein, und schreib sowas ähnliches, nämlich dass die Dinger offensichtlich längere Zeit halten (Park allerdings)
> 
> Plegs sind auch doof
> 
> ja, war ******* Gestern. Hoffentlich wirds heute besser



Wo warst du denn die ganze Zeit, Daniel?


----------

